# Bristle Nose



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

How many ppl of one and do u got any pics of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is my Bristlenoes...he's about 4 inches long....maybe longer. I don't see him often...










This picture is a few months old.


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Are you looking to see any kind in particular? There are many types... Here are a few of mine...


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_Hey Pure, Pic #2.....they spawn Call me Girlfriend!!!! ;-)_


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

hey pure what is the 4th 1 down. just wondering.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i like the 2nd one what kind is it


----------



## aykfc (Jun 6, 2006)

I work at petsmart and found one on our podium in a ziploc bag.... along with another fish i can not identify. Both have diseases. Awesome fish, and hopefully I can get it back to health.


----------



## milwaukeeplecos (Jul 13, 2006)

woot woot nice marble longfin got any for sell ???


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

here is a pic of my babies
http://s61.photobucket.com/albums/h...urrent=DSCN0063.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1

Jeff


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Ive got an albino, still small at 2 1/2 to 3 inches, I havent measured him.


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Crafty... they are still growing out so not quite breedable....

jwalker... the 4th down is a common female

phantom... the 2nd one down is an L183 starlight...

Milwakee... not yet... still growing out...

I have more pics around here somewhere of some other types, I'll let you know if I find them...


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok now i dont want to sound dumb but pure whats an L183


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

L183... 

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=221


----------

